# Wie lösche ich diese Datei??



## Mise (3 Dezember 2004)

.....


----------



## Mise (3 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Wie lösche ich dieese Datei??*

Hallo,
hier habe ich ein Problem. Beim Internetverbindung bricht die Verbindung mit  folgende Meldung. 

C:\Dokume1\aliriz1\lokale1\Temp\wer1.tmp.dir00\appcompat.txt

Ich kann dies nicht löschen. Mit Programm Aschampo geht auch nicht. Kann jemand mir helfen?
Gruß


----------



## IT-Schrauber (4 Dezember 2004)

Da gibts auch nix zu loeschen, das ist nur eine voruebergehend erstellte Datei die Informationen zu dem Crash enthaelt. WAS da wirklich abgeschmiert ist, ist Dein Ashampoo-Programm. Deinstallier das mal und installier es neu. Wenn es immer noch abstuerzt, sobald Du ins Internet gehst, dann schau mal auf der Herstellerwebseite nach Updates...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2004)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibts auch nix zu loeschen, das ist nur eine voruebergehend
> erstellte Datei die Informationen zu dem Crash enthaelt. WAS da wirklich abgeschmiert ist,
> ist Dein Ashampoo-Programm. Deinstallier das mal und installier es neu. Wenn es immer noch
> abstuerzt, sobald Du ins Internet gehst, dann schau mal auf der Herstellerwebseite nach Updates...



hallo,
ich bedanke mich für den Tip, aber trotz deinstallation kommt es wieder.
was ist da zu machen?
Gruß


----------



## IT-Schrauber (6 Dezember 2004)

Wenn diese Fehlermeldung wieder auftaucht, dann klick die nicht weg, sondern gehe im Windows Explorer zu dieser angegebenen Datei namens appcompat.txt, und kopiere die erst an einen anderen Ort. Windows loescht die naemlich sonst automatisch, sobald Du Dich fuer Senden oder Nicht senden entscheidest.
Danach schreibst Du hier eine Antwort, und haengst die Datei als Attachment (siehe die Buttons unten wenn Du eine Antwort schreibst) an Deine Nachricht an. Dann kann ich mir mal anschauen, was die Beschreibung so hergibt. Du brauchst dabei keine Sorge zu haben, in dieser Datei steht regelmaessig nix was irgendwie geheim waer. Ich kann also kaum Deine Onlinebankingdaten oder Deine Liebesbriefe lesen  Da steht nur drin, was alles lief, und wo es gekracht hat, mehr im Prinzip eigentlich nicht.


----------

